
Carnage3D: Reimplementation of Grand Theft Auto 1 (GTA1) - codetrotter
https://github.com/codenamecpp/carnage3d
======
codetrotter
The author made a video as well demonstrating the current state of it.

The video is linked to from the README but I'll put the link here also.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RENqPCwTdhw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RENqPCwTdhw)

